# start-stop accumulator (failure)



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

I would complain. Both the fluid accumulator solenoid and the accumulator fluid pipe ARE covered items. Those two parts literally bolt to the accumulator and allow it to work, it's gotta be an oversight in the coverage manual.

The labor operation code for the pipe is 8461460.
The labor operation code for the solenoid is 8466680.

Definitely bitch to GM. They may not cover it all but they should at least help


----------



## fixmycaragain (Jul 23, 2020)

Ma v e n said:


> I would complain. Both the fluid accumulator solenoid and the accumulator fluid pipe ARE covered items. Those two parts literally bolt to the accumulator and allow it to work, it's gotta be an oversight in the coverage manual.
> 
> The labor operation code for the pipe is 8461460.
> The labor operation code for the solenoid is 8466680.
> ...



Thank you for the reply,

I'm bringing this to the garage to have a discussion about the billing. I'm assuming this part is located inside the transmission itself?


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

No, the pipe, accumulator and solenoid are all external. They bolt to the outside top of the trans. GM Warranty billable hours for replacement is 1.0HR. there's a lot of stuff in the way, and it's a pretty important part, I'd say customer pay time of 1.6-2.0hours would be totally fair if someone had to pay non-warranty rates on it. Times approaching 3hrs would start to be extravagant. This is exclusive of diagnosis.


----------



## fixmycaragain (Jul 23, 2020)

Ma v e n said:


> No, the pipe, accumulator and solenoid are all external. They bolt to the outside top of the trans. GM Warranty billable hours for replacement is 1.0HR. there's a lot of stuff in the way, and it's a pretty important part, I'd say customer pay time of 1.6-2.0hours would be totally fair if someone had to pay non-warranty rates on it. Times approaching 3hrs would start to be extravagant. This is exclusive of diagnosis.



Thanks again, you're a real big help with this. They didn't explain where the part was. 

I'll update tomorrow I have a call scheduled with Chevrolet themselves shortly.


----------



## fixmycaragain (Jul 23, 2020)

So it took 28 days from my first enquiry with GM to have a district manager respond. Turns out they won't warranty the part the dealership originally said is warrantied. Nor we're they willing to look at the dealership for not providing any form of communication through the entirety of the situation. Pretty disappointed that at 90kms I'm already paying out 700$ to fix a part that acts as an actuator for the transmission. They claim this part isn't "lubricated" but by searching the part online you can see demonstrations of how the part works with oil being used from the engine to pressurize the unit. I hope you have better luck than I have with this if your car breaks down with this problem. This is the last GM product/vehicle ill be buying. I'm also considering contacting the ministry of government and consumer services. It is law in my province that the vehicle owner is to be made aware and approve any repairs done to their vehicle. They must also agree before hand on the price they are willing to pay for the repair. It is also law that a written estimate is to be given to the vehicle owner before any repairs can be done. Again, zero communication on updates with my car. I visit in person when I realize they won't be calling and they say it's warrantied. The only call within the span of two weeks is at the end to tell me the bill is 700$. As far as im concerned I agreed to have the repair done under warranty. Im sure the ministry of consumer protection will be interested in hearing how this dealership mishandled my vehicle and gave false information at the cost of the consumer. There are better brands of vehicles out there. There are better brands that will listen to the consumer and actual care for their costumers. 1/10


----------



## fixmycaragain (Jul 23, 2020)

.


----------

